# Sub 23,000 Video editing & gaming rig (without monitor)



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

*Config for sub-23,000 video editing & gaming rig (without monitor)*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: HD Video editing, Medium range Gaming, watching HD movies

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 21,000 or less. Max ~23,000, trying to keep it as low as possible

4. Planning to overclock?
A:Yes but without buying extra cooling equipment, along with Core unlocking if possible.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Win 7 - 64 bit (64 bit proccy necessary)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1 TB (fast HDD for Video Editing and Dumping)

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:I have a 17" CRT monitor, planning 2 monitor mode using a spare monitor during video editing.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6-7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Yes, myself

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:within 2 days

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Maybe for a year or two.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Dont need Monitor and UPS (have inverter at home - will it serve the purpose?)

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Bangalore, Local buying only

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: 


I am mainly looking for a Proccy to complete this config:
I checked the street prices on SP ROAD in Bangalore today.

*Gigabyte 880G UD2H                                           @ 3900*
(is it GM or GA or GMA?)
[/b]Corsair 2gb 1333 Mhz DDR3 RAM with Heatsink         @ 1200[/b]
*1TB WD HDD with 64 mb Cache                             @ 2500*
*24x LG Dvd writer                                               @ 800*
*Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 1GB DDR5                       @ 4500*
I heard read that it doesnt need much power and can do with regular SMPS 
(Any better GPU in this range <5k?)
*Zebronics Bijli Cab with 450 watt Gold series SMPS    @ 1600*
(Would a normal ATX cab for around 900 be enuff for this config?)
I don wanna buy extra SMPS unless totally necessary
*Keboard+Mouse: Some Combo                               @~500*

Proccys in mind:
*Athlon II x4 640 @ 3700* (is this good enuff?)
Phenom II x4 (Donno which 1 to opt for)
Does the L3 cache in Phenom x4 give significant plus for my needs?

*Please tell me the latest prices for Phenom II x4 processors*

TOTAL with proposed x4 640 proccy: 18,700
                           plus 5% vat:      19,600

Already have monitor. Open to changes in config (Such as Intel Alternative, if at all possible at this range)

Thanks for your help


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

Phenom ii x4 955BE - 6.5k
Gigabyte 880GM UD2H - 4.5k
Corsair 2gb 1333 Mhz DDR3 - 1.2k
1TB HDD - 2.5k
24x LG Dvd writer - 0.8k
Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 1GB DDR5 @ 4.5k
Zebronics Bijli Cab with 450 watt Gold series SMPS - 1.6k
Keboard+Mouse:Microsoft - 0.5k
Total - 22.1k


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

anything cheaper than phenom ii x4 955BE?
I am hoping to cut down the budget futher as I mentioned....

Do you think the original config is good enough for HD NLE (non linear editing?)

Is there a difference in speed in Seagate and WD HDDs due to cache size etc?

and... how is ur experience with Bijli cabby?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> anything cheaper than phenom ii x4 955BE?
> I am hoping to cut down the budget futher as I mentioned....
> 
> Do you think the original config is good enough for HD NLE (non linear editing?)
> ...



athlon ii x4 640 is enough for ur needs, but 955BE for future proofing and for overclocking....
There is no diff in hdd...
for a budget pc bijli is a great choice over CM 310, if u use ur brain a bit u can get a good cable management...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> if u use ur brain a bit u can get a good cable management...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ seriously, i also got my hair out in doing so, but it was worth it... 
I'll post the pics in some time ....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

actually a 4gb memory(for video editing) and good graphics(for gaming) is needed!



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
|
*Total*
|24400


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2011)

I think HD5670 is enough for 17" CRT.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

5770 a bit more futureproof for games ishu.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 12, 2011)

^^+1 for Jas's configuration. Since OP's primary use is video editing (i think he uses Adobe Premier Pro or any other) it is better to get a Nvidia GPU which has CUDA cores. Most of the editing softwares (especially Premier Pro CS5) have support for CUDA cores, so the rendering and previewing are much faster .
IMO , Get atleast a GTS 450 @ <8k. 
Also get a Seagate/WD1TB HDD , if budget permits.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^yeah. another point. 
@Max_Power
which softs will you use? if adobe then get nvidia. look for a GTX460 768MB for 9k~.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> ^^ seriously, i also got my hair out in doing so, but it was worth it...
> I'll post the pics in some time ....



Waiting eagerly!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

manujohn said:


> ^^+1 for Jas's configuration. Since OP's primary use is video editing (i think he uses Adobe Premier Pro or any other) it is better to get a Nvidia GPU which has CUDA cores. Most of the editing softwares (especially Premier Pro CS5) have support for CUDA cores, so the rendering and previewing are much faster .
> IMO , Get atleast a GTS 450 @ <8k.
> Also get a Seagate/WD1TB HDD , if budget permits.




You are right.. Adobe website recommends GTX 285 to begin with... Which is very expensive.. so I dint look into it further. I'm willing to get GTS 450 if the extra ~2k is really worth it. (GTS 450 is 6.3 K on street)




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually a 4gb memory(for video editing) and good graphics(for gaming) is needed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about this?


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|3700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|4500
*RAM*
|Corsair 2GB 1333 Mhz|2500
*Graphic Card*
|GTS 450|6300
*HDD*
|1 TB WD|2500
*Case*
|Bijli with 450 watt gold series|1600
|
*Total*
|21100Plus vat = 22,155

I've added the street price of x4 640 and GTS 450 (added cos of CUDA drives for video editing) 
Is there any phenom II  x4 processor within 5k?
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL is not avaiable or the shopkeeper doesnt know! So I put Corsair 2bg.. I'll add 2 more 2gb later.
Bijli with 450 W gold series would be enuff? can save so much with that and spend on GTS450 or some phenom processor.

Can u suggest a phenom II x4 processor within ~5k? just Having L3 cache is better although it's not 955BE right?

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^yeah. another point.
> @Max_Power
> which softs will you use? if adobe then get nvidia. look for a GTX460 768MB for 9k~.



I'm planning to use Premier CS5 and hence would go for GTS450 as I can stretch the budget enuff to accommodate it @ 6.3K and keep it within 22 K. Is GTS450 enuff for Premier CS5?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

If u are going for gts 450 ur psu needs to be changed....


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

*From GTS 450 product website:*
Thermal and Power Specs:
Maximum GPU Temperature (in C) 	100 C
Maximum Graphics Card Power (W) 	106 W
*Minimum Recommended System Power (W) 	400 W*
Supplementary Power Connectors 	6-pin


Since Bijli has 450 watt SMPS, wouldn't it suffice?
I don know much abt SMPS.. pls clarify.

If I do need to change it which is the cheapest 1 available for the purpose?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^NO IT WONT SUFFICE. 

get a corsair cx400w for 2.5k.

but will you change monitor in future? if so which and when?


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

Corsair cx400w is a 400 Watts smps right? But the one in Bijli is 450 Watts.. Could you please explain why is cx400w is required?

No plans on changing the monitor for now. But sure would like to have a HD LCD in the future.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^corsair is quality, reliability, efficient. while that zeb is crap!


----------



## manujohn (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you sure about the processor price...? (Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.7k). If yes, it is great..
And It is highly recommended to change the PSU. 
Get atleast FSP Saga II 500W@ 2.1k or Corsiar CX400 @ 2.5k as Jas suggested.
For the cabinet, CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k is the best budget choice.
I'm sure that you will get much benefit from the GTS 450 in editing.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes x4 640 costs 3.7k on SP Road, Bangalore. 
Ok.. then i'll go for FSP Saga II 500W... I read in this forum that it has short cables. Is this gonna be a problem?


*Can someone pls recommend a Phenom II x4 proccy within ~5k?*


----------



## manujohn (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah.. FSP Saga II 500 has short cables. If you are going to buy a bottom mounted cabinet then you have to get an extension cable.. But if you buy some top mounted cabinet like Elite 310, no need to worry.
Phenom II X4 955 costs around 6.5k. I dont know whether any X4s are avilable at 5k.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there any budget Cabinet with good quality inbuilt SMPS?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2011)

Cabinets with default PSUs are not good


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

So after considerations to GPU, PSU and CPU here's the current config in mind. Thank  you for all your help 




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 945 |5200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|3700
*RAM*
|Corsair 2GB 1333 Mhz|1200
*Graphic Card*
|GTS 450|6200
*HDD*
|1 TB WD|2500
*DVD*
|LG 24x DVD RW | 800
*Case*
|CM Elite 310 |1500
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500 W | 2100
|
*Total*
|23200Plus vat = 24360


But it overshoots the budget. I want to cut it down by around 2 - 3 K if possible. Any Ideas?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> So after considerations to GPU, PSU and CPU here's the current config in mind. Thank  you for all your help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, just take that HDD out. Just kidding. The config is really balanced for your needs.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

Is MRON 700W SMPS @ 1.3 K good enuff for my config? It has 3 years warranty.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

^ No, I dont think that PSU is reliable. I have never heard of it.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Sure, just take that HDD out. Just kidding. The config is really balanced for your needs.



lol.. I'll try n see if that works  Any real Ideas?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

That MRON PSU, is based in New Delhi, so it is best that you ask forum people who are from Delhi.

P.S: When I read the word MRON, I tend to think of the word Moron


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

How about I use a normal Case with good airspace and add extra fans? How much can i save? around 500 bucks??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Let me see, I bought my first PC for 33,000 with a normal case. And the whole thing went up in smoke in 6 months. Because normal cabinets do not provide any ventilation no matter how many fans you add.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm particular that the case should look like a gaming rig or anything... So is that a good idea?

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

So I should go for bijli at the least? It's even cheaper if I dont want the SMPS... Does CM Elite come with SMPS or just case?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

The purpose of suggesting a particular case is to make sure that the components inside will not get overheated. So if you want to buy a entire new setup very quickly, go ahead with a normal case.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

Bijli is a good idea, but I suggest you confirm with others before you go ahead with it.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

So how good is Bijli according to other experts? Do i get a discount if I buy without the default SMPS?

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

Guys... Which brand GTS 450 shall I buy? I tried searching "GTS 450" in forum... no returns!!


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

As far as I think, that rig went up in smoke due to crapy smps not because of the cabby.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

Shall I buy a factory Overclocked GTS 450? 

Gigabyte GTS 450 OC...
Or which other brand??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

sparx said:


> As far as I think, that rig went up in smoke due to crapy smps not because of the cabby.



If SMPS is the culprit, then how come the capacitors around the CPU were charred? Also the onboard GPU went kaput in 4 months, dont tell me that PSU was giving too much power.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

@OP: I think Asus 450 GTS will be good for you dude.

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

If price is a constrain for Asus, then go for MSi.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

I just checked the power requirement for my config at CM PSU Calculator here:
Cooler Master PSU calculator

It gave me max 366 (with generous values inputted)

So CorsairVX400 W should be enuff for this right? (Instead of FPS 500W or vx450 as suggested before)


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 12, 2011)

Coolermaster PSU wattage calculator says my requirement is 366 Watts. So is VX400 watts enuff or shall I get a vx450 to be on the safer side?


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

@lordirecto: unfortunately that Is the case, crappy PSUs provide impure d.c. Current because they dont have active pfc. They may well also overvolt the components. The symptoms exactly says that


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Coolermaster PSU wattage calculator says my requirement is 366 Watts. So is VX400 watts enuff or shall I get a vx450 to be on the safer side?



Are asking about corsair cx400?
It s enough...
For future proofing better to go wit vx450


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok... thanks


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

sparx said:


> @lordirecto: unfortunately that Is the case, crappy PSUs provide impure d.c. Current because they dont have active pfc. They may well also overvolt the components. The symptoms exactly says that



Dude, it was not the symptoms. I saw all those after the PC went up in smoke. So it was the result.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 13, 2011)

Nah. Its the PSU.
Charred capacitor say it all. Too much Voltage.

or a bad mobo (poor quality ||).


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

^ The PSU is working fine even now, as my friend took it and has powered his core2duo system.
So I was thinking that it was the cabinet, but now Ishu says it might be the mobo, which I have not considered so far.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> So how good is Bijli according to other experts? Do i get a discount if I buy without the default SMPS?



Zeb bijli without smps will cost 1k, u jus say the shopkeeper that you dont need the smps included...
bijli comes with 1*120mm front blue led, 2*80mm side fans
This is my Bijli,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/IMG_0010.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/IMG_0013.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/IMG_0009.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/IMG_0006.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/IMG_0005.jpg


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

Dude, your camera is stable. But you need to turn your flash off. Use Macro mode. Set ISO to 80 and use 2 second timer to shoot. Set exposure to +1. And picture quality to highest. These settings will give you great results. Just try and see for yourself. As for lighting, try to use a diffused light source, as direct light source will bring in too much glare on to the components that you are shooting.

EDIT: Awesome cabinet. You can route all the PSU cables to the rear and then bring them to the front near the bottom. Or, is it not possible?

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

I just noticed, you completely forgot to shoot the top!!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> EDIT: Awesome cabinet. You can route all the PSU cables to the rear and then bring them to the front near the bottom. Or, is it not possible?



Not possible, rear doesnt have much room for cables...

due to this,
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC/IMG_0025Large.jpg


*Before cable management*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/DSCN0268-1.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/DSCN0268.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/DSCN0269.jpg

*After Cable management*

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC/IMG_0028Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC/IMG_0020Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC/IMG_0023Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC/IMG_0018Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC/IMG_0026Large.jpg

*Removed HDD since about to chang the cabby*


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, ok.
That blue LED fan looks cool. BTW, what cabby are you going for?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

Bought....
NZXT Gamma for Rs.1935 from ITDEPOT(went there in person, yesterday)...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

^^good,congrats
nice pricing too


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

mailme manju now post gamma pics.  waiting...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> mailme manju now post gamma pics.  waiting...



Where to post?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

here only
may be with the help of imageshack


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Bought....
> NZXT Gamma for Rs.1935 from ITDEPOT(went there in person, yesterday)...



:O
You went to itdepot in person? lol.. I do hope you bargained to the max.. Please do post the pics of unboxing and assembly..

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

Post the pics here itself dude


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> :O
> You went to itdepot in person? lol.. I do hope you bargained to the max..



I called them, they said 1950...
When i get there, they said 1935....
No bargaining at all...

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

Pics will be right away...

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




Piyush said:


> ^^good,congrats
> nice pricing too



Thanks


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pics mailme.manju!! Bijli looks so much cooler than CM elite! I'm gonna go with Bijli! Is it possible to switch off the front fan LED lights? during night downloads n all?

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

*Important Question:*

*Is the Phenom II x4 945 discontinued now?* I dint find it on AMD website and on many seller's sites. If yes, is there a problem if I buy it? (I mean was it discontinued due to some faulty design or low performance or any other problems with the product??)

*Is it safe to buy it guys??*


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought you were buying SB....


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 13, 2011)

Would you expand "SB" please?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Would you expand "SB" please?



SandyBridge.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> So after considerations to GPU, PSU and CPU here's the current config in mind. Thank  you for all your help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SB would totally go over my budget right? So planning to go with Phenom II x4 945... *Please advice on the discontinuation issue.*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> SB would totally go over my budget right? So planning to go with Phenom II x4 945... *Please advice on the discontinuation issue.*



Why don't you try Phenom II 955 BE? The online price is around 6.5k.
The street price will be lower, however.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll sure try to get 955 BE.. It's around 5800 on street. I'm spending extra on SMPS n GTS 450.
So, any other proccy which is a bit cheaper? 

I saw reviews for different brands of GTS 450. The Palit brand card: *"Palit GTS 450 Sonic Platinum"* which is factory overclocked, was the fastest n with more features. I'm planning to buy it tomorrow. Is it available on SP Road? 

Second preference is *"EVGA GTS 450 FTW"* which might be a bit costlier than the Palit one.
Read the reviews here: GeForce GTS 450 review roundup
Comments please! 

I'm heading out to SP road to buy the rig tomorrow 

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

Does anyone know the prices of the these products?

Palit GTS 450 Sonic Platinum 
eVGA GTS 450 FTW 
MSI N450GTS Cyclone
ASUS ENGTS450 DirectCu TOP 

Thanks for all the help guys!! Digit Forum is such a gr8 help


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> So after considerations to GPU, PSU and CPU here's the current config in mind. Thank  you for all your help
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wat happened to *BIJLI*?..........
If u get bijli you can reduce 0.5k on cabby n get 955BE..

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------

My Gamma..................,
Sorry for the late post, had some other work...

*Gamma box....*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00415Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00417Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00416Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0039Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0041Large.jpg

*Out of the box,*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0050Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0047Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0045Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0052Large.jpg

*Inside Gamma,*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0053Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00419Large.jpg

*Fans to be installed...*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0032Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0029Large.jpg

_1*120mm led, 2*80mm fans from my Bijli, 1*120mm led fan from my bro's bijli...._

*Components to be installed(check my sign. for comp details),*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0034Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0037Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0035Large.jpg

*After installation(w/o pow),*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0055Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0057Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0059Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0060Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0062Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0082Large.jpg

_Fans installed,
1*120mm led - front - intake
1*120mm led - top - exhaust
1*120mm fan - rear(Pre installed) - exhaust
2* 80mm fans - side - intake_

*After installation(with pow),*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0065Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0067Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0070Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0079Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0078Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0072Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0073Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0074Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0077Large.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Mar 14, 2011)

good pics..looks great with blue LED in the dark!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

mailme.manju very nice purchase. congrats. post in latest purchase seticon too.

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




Max_Power said:


> I'll sure try to get 955 BE.. It's around 5800 on street. I'm spending extra on SMPS n GTS 450.
> So, any other proccy which is a bit cheaper?
> 
> I saw reviews for different brands of GTS 450. The Palit brand card: *"Palit GTS 450 Sonic Platinum"* which is factory overclocked, was the fastest n with more features. I'm planning to buy it tomorrow. Is it available on SP Road?
> ...



get a 955BE only.
palit will cost close to a GTX460 768MB at 9k afaik.
evga not available in india.
beter get MSI N450GTS Cyclone for around 7k.

and psu corsair vx450w or cx400w.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

@manju: Dude, great pics. Also you have to step up your cable management. Also tie the extra length of cables using thread in the back of the case, instead of using twist ties.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys will surely do it...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

*@mailme.manju* gr8!! ^_^


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@mailme.manju* gr8!! ^_^



Thanks

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

Guys i'm thinking of getting 120 led fans replacing the 80mm's....
Do led fans create heat inside cabby?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Guys i'm thinking of getting 120 led fans replacing the 80mm's....
> Do led fans create heat inside cabby?



LED's don't heat up. Its their property.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

So i can go for LED over normal..... ryt?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> So i can go for LED over normal..... ryt?



yes.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks,,,


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

I got the rig  But BSOD when installing windows 

Here's the config:

Phenom x4 955 BE (yaaay!)
Gigabyte 880G GM ud2h
MSI NGTS450 Cyclone OC edition 
2 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz Transcend RAM (Corsair was Rs. 300 costlier)
1 TB WD with 64 mb cache
MRON 700watts PSU (12 v rating of 35 A) (Corsair price was close to 3000 so got this 1)
Bijli cab was out of stock. Got a normal cab with good ventilation.


When I tried to istall Windows XP SP2 on this, It installed and restarted and just after the windows logo screen, gave me the BSOD! Is this because of my poor choice of SMPS? I got 700 Watts with 12v rating of 32 A!! Is this not enough?? I removed the MSI Graphics card and tried again. Same! BSOD at the same spot.

I'm going to SP road today and exchange the PSU if that's the problem. Reply fast pls!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

@Max_Power: Dude, the first thing that you got to do once you buy your rig is,
1. Shoot all the components when you are unboxing
2. Shoot every stage of you assembling
3. Post every pic here for us to see it, as that is the reward for us, for suggesting and helping you nail the perfect components.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

Whats the error message??

Try to reinstall the RAM.

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




lordirecto said:


> @Max_Power: Dude, the first thing that you got to do once you buy your rig is,
> 1. Shoot all the components when you are unboxing
> 2. Shoot every stage of you assembling
> 3. Post every pic here for us to see it, as that is the reward for us, for suggesting and helping you nail the perfect components.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help! I wanted to do that. The retailer said he won't give warranty if there was any problem if I assembled it myself. So cud'nt shoot unboxing. Once  I was home, I was too frustrated with the BSOD to think of anything else. I will post the pics of the assembled rig soon. Thanks again guys!! 

---------- Post added at 05:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------

I removed and installed RAM again. No change. The Windows startup was super fast. The logo screen came up and dissappeared in a second and so did the BSOD! Cud'nt read error msg.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

replace the rams & get the corsair if possible.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

Try another slot for RAM.

Try to reinstall windows.

If you can get the error message, it will really help. Try to shoot a pic.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll try to exchange it. So the SMPS is fine? or shall i change that too?


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> The retailer said he won't give warranty if there was any problem if I assembled it myself. So cud'nt shoot unboxing.



*What do you mean by won't give any warranty ? Did you purchase this from black Market ?*

Warranty is not given by the shop resellers alone, its from the company directly through the reseller. You can claim your warranty at any point, if there's a failure in the hardware with proper bills & warranty invoice.

BTW from which shop did you purchase in S.P Road.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

How much was that PSU??


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

I purchased it from "The Computer Store", 1st floor, Vivek Complex, SP Road. I got the tax invoice also.

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------

He charged 1,300 for the PSU

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------

I tried the putting RAM in other socket. Same thing. Now it doesn't show Blue screen also. It just restarts after showing Windows logo.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

BTW why your reseller won't give warranty if it is assembled by yourself ???

IMO that PSU is a crap & post the purchased config with the price paid...


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

This is the final purchased system. Will post pics soon. Thanks for ur help 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE|6000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|3900
*RAM*
|Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333 Mhz|1175
*Graphic Card*
|MSI NGTS 450 Cyclone OC|6900
*HDD*
|1 TB WD 64 MB cache|2550
*PSU*
|MRON 700 W 12v rating of 35 A|1300
*Case*
|Bulzer Warrior without SMPS|1000
*DVD writer*
|LG 22X|775
*Extra FAN*
|120 MM|200
|
*Total*
|25,000


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have any other PSU with you? If you do, try to connect that to your new rig. Try to find out if your mobo is working fine.

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------

MRON PSU? God, MRON is a company based in Delhi dude!!


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

I have another PSU on another system. Its a default SMSP rated 400 WAtts. +12 V rating of 14 A. Shall I connect it or will it damage my system?


----------



## Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

why will anyone go for a mron PSU over Corsair.  if possible, return it please.

do one thing. boot ur system with mron psu but without GTS 450. use onboard VGA for a while and tell us what happens.





Max_Power said:


> I have another PSU on another system. Its a default SMSP rated 400 WAtts. +12 V rating of 14 A. Shall I connect it or will it damage my system?


it will damage.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

Check the Motherboard conections properly & verify everything in BIOS once again.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought 700W watt PSU was enough even if it gave 60% of its rated watts. And its +12v rating was 35 A. Minimum required for my MSI card (with i7 3.4 ghz system) was 22 A. So I thought it would be fine.

---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




Joker said:


> do one thing. boot ur system with mron psu but without GTS 450. use onboard VGA for a while and tell us what happens.



I am doing it already. 

Forgot to mention 1 more symptom:
The CPU fan used to make loud sound (spinning very fast) while installing windows. and Temp of CPU was showing 42 Degree C and speed of CPU fan was around 3K-4K.


----------



## Joker (Mar 15, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> I thought 700W watt PSU was enough even if it gave 60% of its rated watts. And its +12v rating was 35 A. Minimum required for my MSI card (with i7 3.4 ghz system) was 22 A. So I thought it would be fine.


these companies cant even deliver their rated specs. we shouldnt judge by what these generic PSU companies say.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

What shall I do now?
Go to the retailer and ask him to resolve the problem?
Change the PSU?
Change the RAM?
or all of the above?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

okay, let us start afresh.

Remove your Graphic card and use on-board graphics for a while.
Go to BIOS and load Failsafe defaults.
Try some other Windows XP/7 disc - clean format.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

It seems to be working!
I was already using onboard VGA.. and RAM is in 2nd slot... I loaded Failsafe defaults and rebooted. Same windows installation started working! Thanks ICO! but What could have been the problem? Any further action required? (such as changing PSU?)

Thanks 

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

My board, Gygabyte 880g GM UD2H is Revision 1.4... The latest Rev is 2.2 or 2.0... Is that ok? will a BIOS update upgrade it to Rev 2.2?

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------

*The problem jst returned. I was installing mobo drivers and its started restarting again and again after windows logo.* The CPU fan was roaring at high speed. What do I do now??


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

which Windows version are you using?


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

Tried installing Win 7 ultimate 64 bit. It got stuck in early stages of Install. So I installed Win XP SP2. It got thru the install but now this!


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

I see that you've bought a Transcend RAM. Can you run memtest86+ and tell the result?

Download the ISO from here: *www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.iso.zip and burn on a CD.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

Is my Rev 1.4 board the problem by any chance?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Is my Rev 1.4 board the problem by any chance?


Unlikely. Most probably RAM is the culprit. Try running memtest86.

A new PSU is needed, but it's the later stage.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

the test is running... i'll post results when it completes. Right now it is showing:

"Memory  : 1789M    3924 MB/s"

Is it supposed to be 2000M or 2048M?

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------

The test just completed

****Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit****

So the RAM is alright?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

yes they are most probably
and regarding problem
a Windows Repair might do the trick.
also is ur SAFE mode working alright?


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a brand new pc, fresh install. I tried safe mode. It doesn't even show the windows logo. Just restarts!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

if u can do one thing that is swap ur HDD with ur friends or any other source 
and same process with ur RAM too


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

well, the RAM seems to be all-right. (But I don't trust Transcend)

okay, do the DRAM settings in your BIOS say? Do you know the correct latency of your RAM?


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 15, 2011)

it shows "Memory Clock  x6.66 1333Mhz"
any other info shall I look up?


A spark comes in the spike buster's switch when turning on or off. and it makes jittery noises when the table shakes. is that a problem?

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

During startup it shows that the RAM is running in "Unganged" mode... what does that mean?

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

Even while I was checking the BIOS, the CPU fan was spinning fast and making a loud sound as if CPU was on load. Is this of any significance?


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> it shows "Memory Clock  x6.66 1333Mhz"
> any other info shall I look up?



It means your rams are per the specs & its fine, no doubts on it.




			
				Max_Power said:
			
		

> A spark comes in the spike buster's switch when turning on or off. and it makes jittery noises when the table shakes. is that a problem?



I hope its because of the lose connections of the supply panel. 




			
				Max_Power said:
			
		

> [/COLOR]Even while I was checking the BIOS, the CPU fan was spinning fast and making a loud sound as if CPU was on load. Is this of any significance?



Make sure the mobo is properly connected with PSU, HDD, DVD drives.

Next check whether you HDD is detected by your bios as well as check the temperature of the CPU.

Get the latest BIOS & flash, it may solve such problems.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

Can you get into your BIOS and see if there are different modes of operations for your HDD? If there is such a thing, please list them out here.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 16, 2011)

Time to say congrats guys!! I took the rig back to SP Road today and changed the RAM (from Transcend to Corsair) and PSU (from MRON 700W to FPS Saga II) . Here's the final config!  



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE|6000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|3900
*RAM*
|Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333 Mhz with Heatsink|1400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N GTS 450 Cyclone OC|6900
*HDD*
|1TB WD with 64 MB cache|2550
*DVD Drive*
|LG 22X DVDRAM|800
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2700
*Case*
|Bulzer Warrior without SMPS|1000
|
*Total*
|25250
|
*+5% VAT*
|26512
*Thank you so much to everyone who helped me with their expertise *
Uploading photos in a few moments


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are the pics!


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are the complete pics. Thanks again to all those who helped. 

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/3681/dsc02398r.th.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/9752/20110316000910.th.jpg
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/6349/20110315232755.th.jpg
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/1904/20110315232304.th.jpg
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9086/20110315232219.th.jpg
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/4192/20110315232126.th.jpg
*img864.imageshack.us/img864/5267/20110315231856.th.jpg
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9976/20110315230653.th.jpg
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/6458/20110315230859.th.jpg
*img715.imageshack.us/img715/9247/20110315230939.th.jpg
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/8242/20110315231119.th.jpg
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/3681/20110315231351.th.jpg
*img571.imageshack.us/img571/8979/20110315231505.th.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

Can anybody tell me how to post big size images like mailme.manju posted in this thread before?

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Can anybody tell me how to post big size images like mailme.manju posted in this thread before?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

Use direct link. Not forum link, for full size images.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

congrats max-power
good decision


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2011)

good decision. congrats.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 16, 2011)

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/3681/dsc02398r.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/9752/20110316000910.jpg
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/6349/20110315232755.jpg
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/1904/20110315232304.jpg
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9086/20110315232219.jpg
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/4192/20110315232126.jpg
*img864.imageshack.us/img864/5267/20110315231856.jpg
*img571.imageshack.us/img571/8979/20110315231505.jpg
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/3681/20110315231351.jpg
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/8242/20110315231119.jpg
*img715.imageshack.us/img715/9247/20110315230939.jpg
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/6458/20110315230859.jpg
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9976/20110315230653.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice one max_power... post t top, full interior...

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

u got 1TB for 1.7K????


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 16, 2011)

It's 2550 actually... I've corrected the post.


----------



## Max_Power (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I returned the "Bulzer Warrior" Cabinet and got myself "the Bijli"
Here are the pics.
Once again thanks for all your help 

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/8634/001jbc.jpg
*img651.imageshack.us/img651/90/002mlc.jpg
*img812.imageshack.us/img812/7876/003aff.jpg
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/5692/003by.jpg
*img850.imageshack.us/img850/9202/003ckg.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/1896/004afq.jpg
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/8482/004ba.jpg
*img855.imageshack.us/img855/5238/005rt.jpg
*img851.imageshack.us/img851/7668/005bo.jpg
*img862.imageshack.us/img862/3251/006s.jpg
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/3465/007npf.jpg
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/8050/007cbz.jpg
*img688.imageshack.us/img688/9250/007doq.jpg
*img822.imageshack.us/img822/1079/008yg.jpg
*img854.imageshack.us/img854/9504/009vy.jpg
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/3923/010ps.jpg
*img846.imageshack.us/img846/1831/011qi.jpg
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/1606/012jzm.jpg
*img810.imageshack.us/img810/256/013aad.jpg
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/6946/013bfc.jpg
*img852.imageshack.us/img852/5784/014oe.jpg
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/9606/015nz.jpg
*img34.imageshack.us/img34/9175/016rf.jpg
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/5480/017joo.jpg
*img847.imageshack.us/img847/5333/018xp.jpg


----------

